# 3/4" reduced before the meter?



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

I had an issue I haven't had to deal with before. 

The issue: A duplex was having water pressure and hot water performance issues, especially when the apartments used water at the same time. The hot water tank was at opposing ends of the meter. After the main shut-off, it reduced to 1/2" before the meter, had a couple of branches downstream of the meter, then continued onto the hot water tank. 

If a 1/2" supply feeds a hot water tank, isn't that supply line supposed to feed from 3/4" supply line close to the tank?

I suggested he run 3/4" to the tank or close to it. What do you think? 

Thanks


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

there should defintly be 3/4 feeding the tank, also there should be a 3/4 feed coming off the meter feeding the branches and the hwt. also there should be a 3/4 hw line feeding the branches


----------



## EESTom (Oct 25, 2011)

I have to agree. The volume of 3/4" tube is almost 3 times that of 1/2". So you can see where using a 3/4" main after the shutoff would increase flow to the rest of the outlets.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Running the 3/4" to the tank would be the right thing to do.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

What size is the meter? Is there any 3/4" pipe in the system at all? Bumping up the pipe size feeding the meter, without increasing anything else, isn't going to do much.






Paul


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

I would run 3/4" from the main shut-off (whereafter it's reduced to 1/2"), continue on through the meter, to the tank.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

1/2" is only run to one fixture. Any more than that is 3/4 in a house. At least in Michigan anyway. Most stuff I see run in all 1/2" is handyman/homeowner style plumbing.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

2 fixtures 1/2 3/4 to hwh 3/4 main from street didnt say how many fixtures total or how far from city meter


----------

